# move to spain



## lauragarry (Jan 1, 2012)

HI 
My partner and I are wanting to move to spain with our 1 yr old but we are clueless with what to do and where to start :confused2:. Garry is a panel beater by trade and I have been working in administration for over 4 years now. We would like to know the best places to look at moving to and how we would go about getting work? Is it easy to find work with garry's trade? Can anybody help us please?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lauragarry said:


> HI
> My partner and I are wanting to move to spain with our 1 yr old but we are clueless with what to do and where to start :confused2:. Garry is a panel beater by trade and I have been working in administration for over 4 years now. We would like to know the best places to look at moving to and how we would go about getting work? Is it easy to find work with garry's trade? Can anybody help us please?




Hi and welcome to the forum

Have a good look at past threads.. all the answers will be there as almost every week someone posts a post like yours. There are stickies at the top of the page that covers all the ins and outs of moving to Spain.

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lauragarry said:


> HI
> My partner and I are wanting to move to spain with our 1 yr old but we are clueless with what to do and where to start :confused2:. Garry is a panel beater by trade and I have been working in administration for over 4 years now. We would like to know the best places to look at moving to and how we would go about getting work? Is it easy to find work with garry's trade? Can anybody help us please?


If you have family and lives in the UK then whatever you do dont give them up and move to Spain!! The economic situation in Spain is far worse than in the UK, higher unemployment and you wouldnt be eligible for any welfare assistance, not even child allowance. So my advise would be to wait until the financial crisis is over. As things are at the moment the only thing that is better than the UK is the weather

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

lauragarry said:


> Is it easy to find work with garry's trade? Can anybody help us please?












Here's an article about the budget cuts the new government is making: 
New government reneges on campaign tax pledge · ELPAÍS.com in English


I've been here for four years now and have recently married a Spaniard. I'll fully admit I'm scared witless about the job/economy situation here and am eying jobs back in the U.S. Sure, if you're up for a challenge you could do it but if you're thinking of moving to Andalucia and/or Valencia, take a gander at the unemployment figures in those regions. Things are a bit better here in the north, but we're still at 14.1% here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Here's an article about the budget cuts the new government is making:
> New government reneges on campaign tax pledge · ELPAÍS.com in English
> 
> 
> I've been here for four years now and have recently married a Spaniard. I'll fully admit I'm scared witless about the job/economy situation here and am eying jobs back in the U.S. Sure, if you're up for a challenge you could do it but if you're thinking of moving to Andalucia and/or Valencia, take a gander at the unemployment figures in those regions. Things are a bit better here in the north, but we're still at 14.1% here.


we only manage here because of my OH's business in the US - I too am scared about the future - not for me & my OH but for my daughters - the elder one finishes compulsory school this year & will do Bachi - but if she wasn't doing that she'd be probably joining the roughly 50% of unemployed under 25s - the younger one has 3 more years compulsory after this year (unless that changes when Rajoy's plans become clearer)

we are so concerned that we are making tentative plans to move back to the US in about 2 years time - something I thought I'd never agree to & have everything crossed that things improve before we have make that decision - but the kids have to come first & atm I can see no real future for them here

we're very lucky that we have this possibilty - there are millions who don't


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Situation in Spain is v bad, unless you have work, stay where you are especially if you have employment, I don't need to tell you unemoyment in Spain is high and will continue to go up. I know people who know the system ( as best as possible) and speak languages, skilled and have little if no work! We just about manage to get by month - month and I've been in Spain 26 years! My daughter is also about to start BAXT at school (17)in Sept 2013.
It's a scary daunting time for a lot of people, we are considering Malta, going to give it a visit in New year, but again it all comes down to the work situation!
So for a lot of people it's sometimes better to sit tight and wait.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> we only manage here because of my OH's business in the US - I too am scared about the future - not for me & my OH but for my daughters - the elder one finishes compulsory school this year & will do Bachi - but if she wasn't doing that she'd be probably joining the roughly 50% of unemployed under 25s - the younger one has 3 more years compulsory after this year (unless that changes when Rajoy's plans become clearer)
> 
> we are so concerned that we are making tentative plans to move back to the US in about 2 years time - something I thought I'd never agree to & have everything crossed that things improve before we have make that decision - but the kids have to come first & atm I can see no real future for them here
> 
> we're very lucky that we have this possibilty - there are millions who don't


That's what I feel guilty about. If **** happens, what do we do with OH's family? 

Tell your daughter I'm proud of her for making the decision to do Bachi, I think it's definitely worth it, independent of the fact she might be studying until 19. 

Are things truly that bad down there, there's absolutely no work available for the young people, not even those typical terrible first jobs at Telepizza, McDonalds, or Blanco (to say a generic store name)?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> That's what I feel guilty about. If **** happens, what do we do with OH's family?
> 
> Tell your daughter I'm proud of her for making the decision to do Bachi, I think it's definitely worth it, independent of the fact she might be studying until 19.
> 
> Are things truly that bad down there, there's absolutely no work available for the young people, not even those typical terrible first jobs at Telepizza, McDonalds, or Blanco (to say a generic store name)?


that's all there is..................and then only seasonal, no contract no questions asked wink wink - IF you're lucky

I know a 20 something Spanish girl whose father owns a restuarant & whose English-born mother (now divorced) owns a bar - she is completely bilingual - I've known her a few years now - she has actually managed to get a job in a new restaurant with a contract - but neither of her parents' businesses could afford to 'keep' her

businesses are going under left, right & centre

one biggish well-known company here which employs a lot of commission only sales staff has had a turnover of 50+ staff in the last 2 years

anyone who has a job is holding onto it _very _tightly


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's all there is..................and then only seasonal, no contract no questions asked wink wink - IF you're lucky
> 
> I know a 20 something Spanish girl whose father owns a restuarant & whose English-born mother (now divorced) owns a bar - she is completely bilingual - I've known her a few years now - she has actually managed to get a job in a new restaurant with a contract - but neither of her parents' businesses could afford to 'keep' her
> 
> ...


Is it regional? We arent too far from you, but before Christmas I was remarking on the number of new businesses that had sprung up in the town of Oliva. Obviously I'm talking high street business as opposed to sales etc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Is it regional? We arent too far from you, but before Christmas I was remarking on the number of new businesses that had sprung up in the town of Oliva. Obviously I'm talking high street business as opposed to sales etc


oh yeah - new businesses spring up all the time

the same unit will change hands 3 times a year


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think this should be a sticky, it's been said so often...
OK, it's the New Year, cold, wet and miserable in the UK.You had a great holiday in the sun. You may have been to Spain and met a lot of British immigrants. You spent time in Brit-owned bars. 
Thoughts turn to Spain.
But.....unless you are professional, earning a good salary in a secure job, own an established business in Spain or an internet-based business, are retired with good investment/pension income, have a partner working abroad or have so much money you aren't needing to work...you have a better chance of winning the Lottery than getting a job in Spain at this time.
Many British immigrants have gone back to the UK. Many would like to but are stuck in unsaleable property.
There is no welfare state here comparable to that in the UK, you will not qualify for health care until you have paid into the system for a while and to get a secure, half-way decent job you need to have a reasonable command of Spanish.
Unemployment in Spain is currently at 25%, here in Malaga Province it's over 34% and rising.
My advice: stay home and save up for another good holiday in the sun.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> oh yeah - new businesses spring up all the time
> 
> the same unit will change hands 3 times a year



How very very true......
I remember reading a letter in Sur from a woman somewhere on the Costa Blanca who said bars/shops near her urb. were changing owners *four* times a year....at least.


----------



## bjhesol (Jan 2, 2012)

Whatever you do, DO NOT move until you've got a job!!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Good tip & very true!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bjhesol said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT move until you've got a job!!


That statement, although of course true, needs amplifying.
Some jobs aren't worth taking.
You need to consider important factors such as wage (which could be very low), hours (which could be very long), whether the job is secure -will you be 'let go' after the season?
Do not be tempted to work 'on the black', cash in hand. For one thing it's wrong, it's a crime. Secondly you will not be eligible for health care or any other welfare benefits should you need them.
It's really important to separate 'holiday Spain' from day-to-day living Spain.
They are very distinct.
Before going to live for three years in Prague I had been visiting regularly for over thirty years. I thought I knew what to expect if I made a move there to live my own life, not stay with Czech friends as I had always done.
What a surprise I got when I did move....dealing with bureaucracy, doing your shopping, coping in a foreign language without a friend to interpret...nothing like just visiting.
Before moving from Prague to Spain I had visited Spain many times over many decades, living in rented villas or staying in our family house so I had some preparation. But it still took a while to get used to a new way of doing things. I was able to get by in Spanish before coming here to live but 'getting by' is not enough when you consider that around a mere 20% of Spaniards speak English.
So you really do need to make several trips to find out the facts on the ground, as they say.
But even doing that won't prepare you for all the little problems you may encounter when you eventually make The Move.


----------



## AndrewNG (Jan 2, 2012)

lauragarry said:


> HI
> My partner and I are wanting to move to spain with our 1 yr old but we are clueless with what to do and where to start :confused2:. Garry is a panel beater by trade and I have been working in administration for over 4 years now. We would like to know the best places to look at moving to and how we would go about getting work? Is it easy to find work with garry's trade? Can anybody help us please?


Try and make an effort to learn the language. It will help a lot and open many doors for you./SNIP/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AndrewNG said:


> Try and make an effort to learn the language. It will help a lot and open many doors for you./SNIP/


But it will not in itself get you a job.
Think very carefully and look at the hard facts...the unemployment figures, the exodus of Northern European immigrants.
You will see posts from people telling you 'Go for it, I did, I got a job'.
Of course there will be a few who manage to get employment. Some of these people will have good, well-paid secure jobs. But we don't know the specifics of each person who 'made it'. What kind of work did they get? Was it illegal, insecure cash-in-hand work? Have they enough money to be able to fully enjoy a life in Spain?
Sharing accommodation in a small flat may be fine for some but for a family?
What I was prepared to do when I was twenty or even thirty is not what I would do now and would never have contemplated if I had a young family to consider.
My view is that if you are young and single with no prospects of a good job back home and have sufficient fall-back funds...go for it. You have nothing to lose and will have an experience to look back on when you are older.
But if you are a family it's totally different and imo anyone who tells you to 'Go for it' at this time is frankly irresponsible.


----------



## AndrewNG (Jan 2, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> But it will not in itself get you a job.
> Think very carefully and look at the hard facts...the unemployment figures, the exodus of Northern European immigrants.
> You will see posts from people telling you 'Go for it, I did, I got a job'.
> Of course there will be a few who manage to get employment. Some of these people will have good, well-paid secure jobs. But we don't know the specifics of each person who 'made it'. What kind of work did they get? Was it illegal, insecure cash-in-hand work? Have they enough money to be able to fully enjoy a life in Spain?
> ...


I totally agree with you... although everyones situation is unique, you must listen to what others are experiencing. If you have lots of savings to see you through initially, then possibly yes, but that soon disappears


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AndrewNG said:


> I totally agree with you... although everyones situation is unique, you must listen to what others are experiencing. If you have lots of savings to see you through initially, then possibly yes, but that soon disappears



The original post is from a young couple, the husband a panel beater, the wife an administrative clerk and they have a one year old. I doubt they would have enough savings to see them thru, what could be years of looking for work, not to mention setting themselves up. The only reason I managed was that my husband commuted, had a well paid job and we rented out our UK house, which covered the rent in Spain. Evenso, it cost us a fortune, ok, so our two children went to an international school, but even deducting that it was a struggle. I eventually got work after 3 years of looking and I didnt have to worry about childcare etc. cos my children were teenagers. As for needing to learn Spanish, well you need several years of total immersion of living in Spain and lessons to understand, write and speak enough of the language to actually get thru an interview, let alone chat and fully understand and be fluent

The only time to do it is if you're young, free, single and have nothing to lose, or if you're retired and dont need to rely on work - then its the best place to live IMO!

Jo xxx


----------



## AndrewNG (Jan 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> The original post is from a young couple, the husband a panel beater, the wife an administrative clerk and they have a one year old. I doubt they would have enough savings to see them thru, what could be years of looking for work, not to mention setting themselves up. The only reason I managed was that my husband commuted, had a well paid job and we rented out our UK house, which covered the rent in Spain. Evenso, it cost us a fortune, ok, so our two children went to an international school, but even deducting that it was a struggle. I eventually got work after 3 years of looking and I didnt have to worry about childcare etc. cos my children were teenagers. As for needing to learn Spanish, well you need several years of total immersion of living in Spain and lessons to understand, write and speak enough of the language to actually get thru an interview, let alone chat and fully understand and be fluent
> 
> The only time to do it is if you're young, free, single and have nothing to lose, or if you're retired and dont need to rely on work - then its the best place to live IMO!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree with you entirely Jo, and as I said, money helps a lot and we cant judge them because of their jobs. Many people receive inheritance which gives them a new chance in life. If they are ambitious and driven it can work even in the worst times but don't think it will be easy.... many new businesses are started in recessions ... but the general advice is....battern down the hatches !!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

lauragarry said:


> HI
> My partner and I are wanting to move to spain with our 1 yr old but we are clueless with what to do and where to start :confused2:. Garry is a panel beater by trade and I have been working in administration for over 4 years now. We would like to know the best places to look at moving to and how we would go about getting work? Is it easy to find work with garry's trade? Can anybody help us please?


Let's see now ...... I want to move to Spain from the UK ......mmmm .... probably should have some jobs lined up (find some employment agencies/read some Spanish newspapers for ads); find somewhere to live (rental agencies, property agencies); where to live? (depends on where we find jobs/read up on various areas in Spain); what to do with baby if we find jobs (are there creches/nurseries in the area); what if we don't find jobs? (do we have enough money to last us, say, 6-12 months, if we are unemployed that long?); do we speak Spanish fluently?(can't imagine working in an admin job without speaking/writing Spanish, or working in a garage with other mechanics without speaking Spanish)

There ..... not so difficult is it? research, research, research


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I see the OP hasn't responded.

Anyway to add some positivity to this thread, given the nature of Spanish drivers I would have thought there was a huge demand for panel beaters in Spain!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jp1 said:


> I see the OP hasn't responded.
> 
> Anyway to add some positivity to this thread, given the nature of Spanish drivers I would have thought there was a huge demand for panel beaters in Spain!!!


I know what you mean, but they dont bother cos any repair would be short lived LOL!! They just drive around with the digs and dents waiting for the next one (thats what I did ). IME, people dont seem to have the same pride in their cars appearance as in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I know what you mean, but they dont bother cos any repair would be short lived LOL!! They just drive around with the digs and dents waiting for the next one (thats what I did ). IME, people dont seem to have the same pride in their cars appearance as in the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


Our car is pretty badly beaten up. We haven't had it repainted or whatever at all. The climate here is extemely dry and rust is not a problem. We'd rather spend the money on other things. 
Our neighbours don't think the same though...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jp1 said:


> I see the OP hasn't responded.
> 
> Anyway to add some positivity to this thread, given the nature of Spanish drivers I would have thought there was a huge demand for panel beaters in Spain!!!



I agree with PW. A cursory inspection of cars in our local Mercadona carpark revealed 99% had some scratch, dent or worse.
Perhaps the OP is giving serious thought to the information given about the current situation here.
I would respectfully suggest that only the reckless or mildly insane would risk bringing a family to Spain with no job, no Spanish, no sought-after skills....


----------



## drfranny (Jul 27, 2011)

lauragarry said:


> HI
> My partner and I are wanting to move to spain with our 1 yr old but we are clueless with what to do and where to start :confused2:. Garry is a panel beater by trade and I have been working in administration for over 4 years now. We would like to know the best places to look at moving to and how we would go about getting work? Is it easy to find work with garry's trade? Can anybody help us please?


I don't think I have ever answered a query or ever posted anything for that matter, but I am afraid after four years here I really do agree with the rest of the posse. Please do not take a chance when moving here. If you manage to secure a job first then, great. Rentals are very low at the moment and you can discover some wonderful places to live, but without work you are better staying put. In the last four years my partner has had a few jobs - including in Gibraltar and yet he starts this year back in London looking to find work there. Like a lot of other expats I have a pension that supplements our income and without that we would have returned long ago. The economic crisis has hit Spain extremely hard. Beggars are more common place than ever before and in the deep south - San Roque, La Linea, Sotogrande etc areas, muggings have soared. Do yourself a favour and remain where you are!


----------

